# Looking for a gunsmith in Columbus GA area



## Toxic (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a Ruger M77 MK11, the trigger is kinda heavy, I dont want to install a new trg assembly, just get this one lightened if posible (2.5 -3.0 lb) Give me some insight to cost if you can and turnaround time


----------



## jhead7416 (Aug 16, 2008)

Several places in the Columbus area. Range Control on Wynnton Road uses Pat Felix there in Cusseta.  I was pleased with his work. The Bullseye Gun Bluing place on Machester Xpressway beyond Warm Springs overpass has a sign out to do gunsmithing.  A new one just south of Cataula on Hwy 27 (haven't stopped in to see him yet).  Two are located in Phenix City...Pat Peterson being the most widely known but you have to tolerate some stuff if you use him. Peterson is well known in the region shotgun world for stock fitting I think.  Can't help you on the price or turn around. the best I can recall, Pat Felix took about three weeks on my work.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

i was pleased with pat peterson's work . i have used him a couple of times on a shotgun, a pistol and refinishing a gun that was stolen from me.


----------



## Toxic (Aug 18, 2008)

I live around the corner from pat felix, had heard some stuff about him, never tried to do business with him...


----------



## jhead7416 (Sep 2, 2008)

Toxic,

Interesting comment. Sending a PM to you.


----------

